# What are the Pro's and Con's of a CPL



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I have a CPL class set up for this Saturday with a buddy to get our CPL'S my first his 3rd i think.

People that I tell think its foolish because now im "going to be in the system"!

I would like to hear feedback on people with them, and why you wont get one.

Thanks


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I carry, because I can. Simple as that.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Big Buck said:


> I have a CPL class set up for this Saturday with a buddy to get our CPL'S my first his 3rd i think.
> 
> People that I tell think its foolish because now im "going to be in the system"!
> 
> ...


Don't know why your buddy is taking the class again.....It's not required.

If you have a good instructor, you will learn a lot of the "pro's and con's" of carrying concealed in the class. 

There is a level of responsibility that some are not willing to accept. One of the most important areas is being more aware of your surroundings. And what to do "and not do" after the use of deadly force.

There's also a bill in Lansing that will CPL holders the use a taser. If it passes, you will have a way to protest yourself in a non-lethal way.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

The CPL makes me feel a lot more secure wherever i go. 
And...I carry because I'm too old to fight some young cat with bad intentions. Today's society is just too unpredictable.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Big Buck said:


> People that I tell think its foolish because now im "going to be in the system"!


If ever your unarmed friends are faced with a life threatening situation I am sure they will be glad that they never got, "in the system". Maybe if they explain that to the bad guy he will cut them a break.

Personally, I try to let as few of people possible know that I carry. While it makes for good talk at work and with friends, in the end it is not their business. 

If the friends you offered this information up to said you were foolish I think it is time to find a new subject or a new friend.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

If you own a handgun you are already "in the system."


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Thanks for the feedback, it sounds good to me.


Im not sure why he is taking again either he just told me he had to! thats all I know. He did just got hired to help out on a task force in Detroit so I think that has something to do with it.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Other than the slight time and expense to take the class and do the paperwork, ther are NO cons to having a CPL, IMHO. It just gives you an added option to carry, or you may chose not to.........your choice. Also, there are benefits such as related to transporting firearms and also being able to buy a handgun "on the spot" because you do have a CPL, and not having to go through all the BS of getting a permit to purchase everytime you decide to acquire a handgun.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

I personally got mine so that I could legally carry while I was bowhunting as I do so alone, all the time. That was the main reason and I seldom carry any other time as I live in a pretty safe area (knock wood) and in most instances believe I can handle my own without. but as this crazy world gets a little more nuts by the minute I plan on carrying more. It does give you a sense of security, but with that comes a huge amount of responsibility. So carry wisely my friend and good luck!


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

I just recently took my class. I wish I would have done it along time ago when I was in the military as I could have saved some money. The pro;s far out way the cons (if there is any) IMO. 

The only thing that may be a con is you become the one who is "in the know" or held at a higher standard than others. Though that doesnt sound like a bad thing if you were to get into an altercation and have to use deadly force you just have to make sure all is in order and there was no other option than to use deadly force. What I am trying to say is the person without a CPL may be held at a lower standard when it was time for questoining due to the fact you have not been trained and you thought you were doing the right thing. This may make no sense as i am sleepy right now but in my mind I know what i meant lol!

But all in all I carry because allot of good people died for me to have the right to carry and bear arms! That in itself is enough reason in my book.

Good night!


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Especially if the boss catches ya trying to sneak a brand new acquisition in the back door that you just couldn't pass up and didn't need to have a permit to purchase to aquire.

There is no recisionary period on a handgun purchase.

So, if you get one, either leave that or your plastic at home when youj go shopping.:lol:


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Hammer62 said:


> I personally got mine so that I could legally carry while I was bowhunting as I do so alone, all the time. That was the main reason and I seldom carry any other time as I live in a pretty safe area (knock wood) and in most instances believe I can handle my own without. but as this crazy world gets a little more nuts by the minute I plan on carrying more. It does give you a sense of security, but with that comes a huge amount of responsibility. So carry wisely my friend and good luck!


If you think Brownstown is safe, you're wrong. Do you know that they only have three cars to cover all three areas of the township?


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I like the option to carry if I feel I need to depending on where i'm going that day. Like alot of people, I cannot carry at work so mine sits in the safe at least 5 days a week. We even have issues with storage in cars in our company owned parking lots......

I like the ability to purchase on the spot makes it nice also.

Cons: I really dont see any. Like someone else said, once you purchace a pistol or long gun from a dealer your already in "The System" so its not like Big Brother doesnt know who you are. I'm sure the IRS also knows your name


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

if ya got a CPl ya don't have to go get a permit to purchase?


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

boutdun said:


> if ya got a CPl ya don't have to go get a permit to purchase?


You still have to fill out the form that documents the sale, and then file with your local PD, but you dont have to go to the local PD and pay 10 bucks for a purchase permit prior to the purchase.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

Topshelf said:


> You still have to fill out the form that documents the sale, and then file with your local PD, but you dont have to go to the local PD and pay 10 bucks for a purchase permit prior to the purchase.


 great news,wish the guy that gave the class would have informed everyone of that


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

UPhiker said:


> If you think Brownstown is safe, you're wrong. Do you know that they only have three cars to cover all three areas of the township?


 
Well figuratively speaking I think I live in a nice neighborhood. Have not had any problems knock wood although I have seen that crime is slowly creeping in hence why i said that I would start carrying more now.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If your friends have driver licenses, social security cards....they are already in the "system".

In case you don't want your CPL or to be in the "system" you can open carry with no classes.

I have my CPL for ease of purchase and selling due to a common name. The BATF has often given me a hard time on new gun purchases.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I understand that from having a licence, and applieing for permits and so on.

But now they have finger prints, and and law enforcement looks at you a differant maybe negitive way.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Big Buck said:


> I understand that from having a licence, and applieing for permits and so on.
> 
> But now they have finger prints, and *and law enforcement looks at you a differant maybe negitive way.*


I've found just the opposite to be true. They look at you as one of the good guys because they know you've pasted a rigid background check.


----------

